# max punch



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

That looks nice. Wow, pricey though: http://www.cabletuggers.com/8.htm


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

The one for a cordless drill on this page cost less: http://www.cabletuggers.com/2.htm


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

OMG! I was guessing in the $250 range. I have a Greenlee Quickdraw set I paid $200 for on ebay and a traditional Greenlee hydraulic set with hand pump that goes up to 4" that I got for $300 on ebay. I guess I'll stick with them.


----------



## gatti (Nov 24, 2007)

damn that's a nice piece of equipment. Hmmmm me want.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey gatti you go buy it and then sell it to me here for half price :clap:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

It looks like it would help you out in a small area. Am I the only one hear that uses an impact driver and socket to drive punches? I use the DeWalt 18volt 1/2" impact, never timed it but it's quick.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Never thought of using an impact wrench. Usually use holesaws [starett] or the ratchet with a greenlee punch. Tomorrow I ill try the impact wrench as using the holesaw will be a bit tricky. Thanks for the thought:thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Never thought of using an impact wrench. Usually use holesaws [starett] or the ratchet with a greenlee punch. Tomorrow I ill try the impact wrench as using the holesaw will be a bit tricky. Thanks for the thought:thumbsup:


I don't like holesaws for the matter of all the small metal chips that get into things. It's ok with an empty pull box or panel but in switch gear or equipment cabinet they make me nervous.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im probably the only person that uses a drawstud and an adjustable wrench still :whistling2: :blink:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> im probably the only person that uses a drawstud and an adjustable wrench still :whistling2: :blink:


 
You do know we now actually control fire and sleep on bedding at night? We left the caves a few years back.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> You do know we now actually control fire and sleep on bedding at night? We left the caves a few years back.


i cant afford a quickdraw or other hydraulic punch kit. the ones we use at work shoot oil all over the place and i dont think thats a good idea to use in a live panel :thumbsup: 

i actually like to use a wrench to punch holes. i can do it pretty quick but not as quick as one of those hydraulic tools but it does the job


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i cant afford a quickdraw or other hydraulic punch kit. the ones we use at work shoot oil all over the place and i dont think thats a good idea to use in a live panel :thumbsup:
> 
> i actually like to use a wrench to punch holes. i can do it pretty quick but not as quick as one of those hydraulic tools but it does the job


 
Just busting. As you should do to your boss about his leaky hydra units.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

ill accept any hydraulic punch donations! :thumbsup: just kidding


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i always wondered what those max punches cost since i seen them advertised. 

all the cool gadgets cost so much money


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> It looks like it would help you out in a small area. Am I the only one hear that uses an impact driver and socket to drive punches? I use the DeWalt 18volt 1/2" impact, never timed it but it's quick.


 
Random, 
How do you use an impact driver for that? do you insert the stud from the KO set into the impact driver and just squeeze the trigger? How does it work? Nice clean holes?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Control Freak said:


> Random,
> How do you use an impact driver for that? do you insert the stud from the KO set into the impact driver and just squeeze the trigger? How does it work? Nice clean holes?


 
it works really well, saves a lot of time and hand fatigue.
Set up the KO and use the 1/2" 18v impact with a socket.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Random,
Thanks alot for the tip brother.


----------



## chefsparky (Mar 22, 2008)

Just used a Maxis Max Punch set that my boss picked for the job cost him 1200. Works great for the big stuff.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Control Freak said:


> Random,
> Thanks alot for the tip brother.


 
No problem anytime, that should be why we all come here.


----------

